# ****PICTURES**** ****PICTURES****



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just took a few pictures of my animals - not just rabbits coz i have a pregnant cat too show off too!! WHOOO!!

This one is of a frog i just found in my garden - well lets correct that - my cat found it. It is so adorable and so friendly, i just took a few pictures and let him back into the wild.






this is a picture of my beautiful fat pregnant cat who is just the poser - this is her current favourite position.





Here is a picture i wanted to include before she was pregnant - shes such a cheeky lil girly. hehe. 





And now to the rabbits...
I tried moving russel in with roxy, here he is before roxy came nosing out... By the way, it didn't work out.





Here is again...LOOk HOW FLUFFY HE IS!! HE IS IN EXTREME MOLT!!!





Roxy:





Flop:





Nibbles terrorizing next door.





Then i had to go in, and she ran even further, bless her! She looked so sweet hopping through the long grass.





And finally, meet my new hamster Harry, he is sooooo sweet. Through the internet i figured he is a long haired teddy bear hamster.




Leanne


----------



## Zee (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Leanne !

Gorgeous pics !!!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks 
Sorry they're a little big. It was too many to go through and resize!
Glad you like them


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 8, 2005)

They are all so sweet!! I think Roxy is my favourite tho, she is so fluffy! What breed is she? lol


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 8, 2005)

lol, shes a lionhead, Nibbles is too - Nibbles is roxy and Russel's daughter.


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics you have very lovely fur babys, and the cat what a belly, what breed is she?


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 8, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures! Thank you for sharing with us! :inlove:

- Katy


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 8, 2005)

What wonderful pictures!! I think I'm in love with Roxy. :love:

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Jul 8, 2005)

Fantastic photos! Love the little hamster -- I'll have to get some photos of Matthew's little Dwarf Hamster, Daisy. She's such a cutie.

Pam


----------



## Trina (Jul 8, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:So many pretty pictures!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 9, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> lol, shes a lionhead, Nibbles is too - Nibbles is roxy and Russel's daughter.


mmmm.... i might have to get a lion head, don't get me wrong, i love my buns but i think i've just found a new fav bunny breed, can i clone Roxy please??????


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

course you can clone her. lol, there can never be too many roxy's.
Yeh lionheads are a great breed, i certainly recommend them!! She's my lil darlin!! hehe
I am a bit worried about russel's moultin though, in my next post, i will post a pic of him before and while molting so you can see the difference,
Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote:*


> Great pics you have very lovely fur babys, and the cat what a belly, what breed is she?


Her belly's looks even bigger than that really!!! lol. OOOh its so exciting, my friends cat ( actually its mistys mum) just had kittens and they're so adorable - i cant wait to have my own....!!! And she isn't a particular breed, her mum is half persian, but ,misty acts like she is full herself - always holding her tail up high. Lol. Shes such a sweetie.
Glad everyone liked the pictures,
Leanne


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok, here he is before his molt, with normal smooth rexlike fur:





And during his molt (its actually worse than this))))





Any suggestions to what might cause this, i know molting is normal but this can't be just molting. None of the others are doing it and he didn't molt this much last year.

leanne


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll definitely be taking you up on the cloning offer!!!I can see what you mean about Russel. Is he a rex? i have 2 rexes and they aren't moulting that much either. mmm, i dunno, as long as he seems healthy otherwise then don't worry. I can't think why he would be moulting this much, i know it's hot but if your other buns aren't moulting much then i dunno. Sorry i can't be much help. He is very flufffy now tho! lol. Bless him


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

Lol!
yeh he is a mini-rex but doesnt seem like it now - hehe, although hes still soft, his furs not the same.
Tina and i figured it could be the food as apollo went through the samething when she switched foods so i am gonna switch back and give it atry.

P.S. Are you going to get a lionhead???

leanne


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 9, 2005)

I would definitely try switching him back to his original feed and see if that helps.

With him moulting that bad make sure to give him extra hay to help clean all that extra hair out of his system. If you can get a hold of some pumpkin pie filling you can give him some of that since it's high fiber.

Awesome pictures as usual. I hate to say it but I just love Flop. I would just love to find a Harlequin lop. He is stunning. 

Good luck on the kittens.

Tina


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I would definitely try switching him back to his original feed and see if that helps.
> 
> With him moulting that bad make sure to give him extra hay to help clean all that extra hair out of his system. If you can get a hold of some pumpkin pie filling you can give him some of that since it's high fiber.
> 
> ...



I certainly will try it! and now i will be sure to give him plenty of hay, although the guinea pigs usually steal it lol! I will see if i can get some pumpkin pie filling tomorrow, not sure i will be able to though!

Yeh, i agree Flop really is a beauty and although he wasn't so friendly when i got him, hes really lovely now. I am so lucky to have him, he was such a surprise!

Leanne


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah i saw that post about the food and i was like "i have to tell Russelandroxy!!!!" and then i saw you had already seen it, lol. I'm glad you may have found the problem. Rexes are great aren't they (but not as good as my new fav lionheads!!) lol, i can't get over the cuteness!! I dunno about getting one, something i would DEFINETLY consider but i dunno if Millie and RUby would get angry at me for getting a new bun. Plus i would have to ask my mum if i could get one, can't really just turn up with one!! Well maybe.......she might not notice until it was too late, maybe i could steal Roxy........... lol


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> yeah i saw that post about the food and i was like "i have to tell Russelandroxy!!!!" and then i saw you had already seen it, lol. I'm glad you may have found the problem. Rexes are great aren't they (but not as good as my new fav lionheads!!) lol, i can't get over the cuteness!! I dunno about getting one, something i would DEFINITELY consider but i dunno if Millie and RUby would get angry at me forgetting a new bun. Plus i would have to ask my mum if i could get one,can't really just turn up with one!! Well maybe.......she might not notice until it was too late, maybe i could steal Roxy...........lol



HAHA You made me laugh readin that :laugh:
Sorry i have forgotten, what breeds are Millie and ruby?
I know what you mean about your parents might not let you have one, i usually work my way round them... i now have 4 rabbits and i had to beg for all of them, well except for Flop who turned up on the doorstep!
You never know, they might not notice if you steal one, AS LONG AS ITS NOT MY ROXY, lol!!!
Leanne


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 9, 2005)

What?? Me?? steal Roxy?? Now WHERE did you get that idea??Ruby and Millie are my rexes, mm do you think i could change their breed?? lol. Well my bunnies were supposed to be orange rexes but they are more brown/black/red/orange/white bellies. Oh well, they get darker every year. Ruby IS loosing some of her blackness in her moult tho.. I might have to take up your advice, "Mummy,daddy...:angel:You know i think that Millie and Ruby need anew friend and i heard about this poor little lion head that needs a home"..."yes well it lives in devon" he he he:bunnydance:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 9, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!
Yeeh the poor lil thing, living with me!! AAHHHH!!! hehe lol
Just wonderin, where abouts is Durham? (not very good with places)
Leanne


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 10, 2005)

lol, oh well i'll have to wait for the clone!Durham isin North East England, near Newcastle. Um...wheres Devon....lol. You can see why i dropped Geography!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 10, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> lol, oh well i'll have to wait for the clone!Durham isin North East England, near Newcastle. Um...wheres Devon....lol. You can see why i dropped Geography!!



Lol, yeah and i'm takin it - doesn't mean i can do it though .
Umm, the opposite really, in south west England lol.
Leanne:wave:


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 21, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I would definitely try switching him back to his original feed and see if that helps.
> 
> With him moulting that bad make sure to give him extra hay to help clean all that extra hair out of his system. If you can get a hold of some pumpkin pie filling you can give him some of that since it's high fiber.
> 
> ...



Hey, just updating you on Russel!!
His fur is back to normal already!! YAY!! hes my soft baby again - it certainly was the food - poor guy.
Thanks for the help,
leanne


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 21, 2005)

WTG Russel. Glad to hear he's doing OK! - Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Leanne, That is great news. I am so glad it as simple as a bad feed problem. I bet Russel feels so much better too. Now he looks as amazing as he feels. He is such a cutie pie. Give him kisses for me ok. :bunnydance:

Tina


----------

